# Just lost my baby Cookie... Hysterical :'(



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

About an hour ago my lovely, friendly, beautiful little boy was playing on the sofa, he fell off and I think he broke his back. He went floppy, breathing was laboured, he eventually stopped breathing. I tried breathing into his lungs but it didn't work, so me and my BF cried our eyes out as he died in my hands.

I'm so devastated... He's only 3 months old at most... He never bit anyone, he liked to climb down my t-shirt and sleep on my stomach... He was so friendly... I can't stop crying. 

I'm so devastated. Feel like such a horrible owner. Never will I let a little ratty run around on the sofa without paying enough attention to them again... Anyone who does let their rat do this please take a lesson from this . 

Kaz


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

RIP Little Git <3
We love and miss you.









Mammy <3


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes things just happen. Freak accidents. It sounds like this was one of them.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Rats are very quick, sometimes it only takes looking away for a second for things to get out of hand, sometimes there's nothing you can do.
There's not a lot that I can say, but he's beautiful, and I'm really sorry this has happened to you guys.
Rest in Peace Little Cookie :/


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry Poor Cookie, may he rest in peace.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do not blame yourself. Most likely the scenario was your boy suffered a stroke or heart attack that made him fall off the couch, not an injured back. Rats can fall crazy distances with minimal damage and a couch is a non-injurious event. There is so much bad genetics out there from poor/careless breeding that often you can lose young rats suddenly like this up to a year of age 

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

We are pretty sure he broke his back. Apparently he squealed when he hit the floor, and he couldn't move his bottom legs though he could move his top legs. Then he couldn't breathe, saw my poor boy trying to gasp for air but he couldn't  Feel so bad, he was so lovely.

Kaz x


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

This is very sad news, firstly, sorry for your loss, secondly, please don't blame yourself, he died adventuring, enjoying himself, free from the confines of his cage and in good company and even if his last minutes were less pleasant, the majority of his time spent with you would have been time he enjoyed. I agree with Lilspaz, rats tumble and are fine almost all of the time, your boy got unlucky.


----------



## khalliope (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry, you must be so heartbroken. Like everyone is saying, things happen and you can't let that get to you, just look back at all the fun you got to have with him. I'm sure he had a blast.


----------

